# Install Omnisphere in Win 10



## URL (Dec 20, 2016)

I have problems to "install" Omnisphere/2 in Win 10.
Omnisphere install and the route to steam lib is all fine but I get error message all time:
"Cant find sound source" and "wave error" and no sound is coming out.
I have used Omnisphere on Mac for years but this problem in win 10 kills me, anyone had similar problem...?

Contacted Spectrasonics support but no answer.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2016)

Just heard back from spectrasonics about a different issue this morning I would try again 
[email protected]

you can call them too and ask for Les.


----------



## URL (Dec 20, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Just heard back from spectrasonics about a different issue this morning I would try again
> [email protected]
> 
> you can call them too and ask for Les.




Thanks-I will!


----------



## URL (Dec 20, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Just heard back from spectrasonics about a different issue this morning I would try again
> [email protected]
> 
> you can call them too and ask for Les.




...do you have a other email adress that didn't work, I send earlier to [email protected]


----------



## Vastman (Dec 20, 2016)

Email "support" as synthpunk indicated


----------



## khollister (Dec 20, 2016)

Are you installing Omni 2 on Windows with no previous Omni install or was Omni 1 already there?

What I have successfully done is:

copy the STEAM folder over from another machine
Run the Omni 2 upgrade installer only for the app (no need for a preexisting Omni 1 install)
Open the plugin in a host and tell it where the STEAM folder is.
Go back and run the installers for the patches and sound sources in that order.
I have used this process on both Windows 10 and OS X successfully.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2016)

Apologies here's the correct address
[email protected]


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2016)

Apologies here's the correct address
[email protected]


----------



## URL (Dec 20, 2016)

khollister said:


> Are you installing Omni 2 on Windows with no previous Omni install or was Omni 1 already there?
> 
> What I have successfully done is:
> 
> ...



Okey thats interesting -yes this is a clean installation no Omni before on this disk, I will try to copy Mac Steam to win 10 and follow your recommended step. Thanks. I take a napp and then back to the computer geek


----------



## URL (Dec 20, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Apologies here's the correct address
> [email protected]



Yes i found -but no answer yet so...try with Khollister recommendetion.


----------



## khollister (Dec 20, 2016)

URL said:


> I take a napp and then back to the computer geek



Naps are important , especially for us senior citizens (talking about myself here)


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2016)

My grandfather took one or two a day and lived until his mid-nineties so I try to get one in at least once a day 



khollister said:


> Naps are important , especially for us senior citizens (talking about myself here)


----------



## URL (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Khollister I now have my little darling Omni working, so strange I had Omni all over the place (maybe I was tired...), well now Im tired again, time for napp...or some fresh air will do it.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 21, 2016)

Glad to hear if you continue to have communication issues with spectrasonics let us know I've seen there's some new people on the help desk lately.



URL said:


> Thanks Khollister I now have my little darling Omni working, so strange I had Omni all over the place (maybe I was tired...), well now Im tired again, time for napp...or some fresh air will do it.


----------



## URL (Dec 27, 2016)

This is strange behavior- now I have the same problems again with Omni.2, fault message wave error and don't find sound source, what is this?
Everything working and then stop.
Have tried to install based on early recommendations but that doesn't help now.
Well, well- I contacted Spectrasonics support.


----------

